# Conexión de altavoces e impedencia



## Panoramix6 (May 4, 2008)

Mi duda es acerca de como conectar unos altavoces para obtener una impedancia determinada. Me refiero a cuando tenemos un amplificador y varias bocinas, como hacer para conectar todas estas bocinas de forma tal que no supere la impedancia,que  soporta nuestro amplificador. Existe alguna formula para poder hacer esto?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2008)

Si la hay
Si conectas los parlantes (Altavoces) en serie la impedancia individual se suma, por ejemplo 2 parlantes de 4 Ohms conectados en serie daran una impedancia final de 8 Ohms

Si conectas 2 parlantes en paralelo la formula es mas compleja
Rtotal = (R1 * R2) / (R1 + R2)
Por ejemplo si conectas en paralelo 2 parlantes de 8 Ohms la impedancia final sera:
Rtotal = (8 * 8) / (8 + 8) = 64 / 16 = 4 Ohms

Todo esto es tambien valido para combinaciones serie - paralelo
Por ejemplo 4 parlantes de 4 Ohms conectados en 2 series de 2 y estas en paralelo con la otra serie daran una Rtotal de 4 Ohms


----------



## Panoramix6 (May 4, 2008)

Gracias. Estas formulas se pueden aplicar para cualquier tipo de altavoces, sin importar si es un subwoofer o un tweeter


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2008)

NO, total y absolutamente NO, lo que comente es para cajas completas o parlantes iguales

Por ejemplo, matematicamente podrias poner en serie un Tweeter y un Woffer que te darian (Si ambos fueran de 4 Ohms) una impedancia final de 8 que estaria bien matematicamente, pero el woofer maneja (Aproximadamente) 6  veces mas potencia que el tweeter ¿ Cual creees que se quemara primero ?

Lo que debes hacer es conectar ambos Tweeter y Woffer en paralelo a travez de filtros (Crossover) que deriven las frecuencias altas "agudos" al Tweeter y las frecuencias bajas ( graves) al Woofer, de esta forma cada parlante trabaja con el rango de frecuencia y potencia para el que fue diseñado y el amplificador "Ve" siempre la impedancia de un solo parlante a pesar de que hay 2 conectados en paralelo


----------



## jose_flash (May 21, 2008)

una cosita sobre estoy haciendo un amplificador y me gustaria sacarle dos parlatens y un woofer ¿como lo ago? el amplificador aguanta 8 ohm ¿creo? es un amplificador con un TDA2052
¿como lo ago..?


----------



## cesar augusto ibarra (Sep 6, 2010)

hola amigos del foro:

tengo una duda y es que hice un crossover pasivo de 3 vias pero lo que *QU*iero saber es que si puedo cambiar el twitter por una unidad...
porque cuando le aumento volumen a el ampli suena muy chillon el tuitter y aturde...
o como bajar el volumen del twitter...

de antemano muchas gracias

Saludos.....


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 6, 2010)

Si puede conseguir una resistencia variable de 10 ohm a 50 ohm, de 5W o 10W: colocala entre el condensador y el tweeter. Tambien puede usar una resistencia fija, pero tendra que elegir el valor haciendo pruebas con varias.


----------



## oruam (Abr 6, 2011)

Hola a todos, una pregunta, entonces, si separo dos parlantes con un capacitor para filtrar medios, al conectarlos en paralelo, la impedancia no baja? si un parlante es de 4 ohm, y el otro de 3,2 ohm. que pasa con las impedancias?


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 7, 2011)

oruam dijo:


> . . . si separo dos parlantes con un capacitor para filtrar medios, al conectarlos en paralelo, la impedancia no baja? . . .



Algo aproximado y sin entrar en detalles con el desfase V-I de cada red, seria:

ZEQ1=Z1+XC1
ZEQ2=Z2+XC2
ZT=ZEQ1//ZEQ2


----------



## oruam (Abr 7, 2011)

y en el caso de las diferencias de impedancias 4 y 3,2 y que el de 4 sea de 80w y el de 3,2 de 10w, al conectarlos ¿trabajará mas el de 3,2ohm?


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 7, 2011)

oruam dijo:


> . . . y que el de 4 sea de 80w y el de 3,2 de 10w . . .



Ese desequilibrio en la potencia de los parlantes, NO los utilizaria para ensamblar un bafle que soportaria 18W (en teoria).


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 7, 2011)

oruam dijo:


> que el de 4 sea de 80w y el de 3,2 de 10w, al conectarlos ¿trabajará mas el de 3,2ohm?


Si especificaras como es el asunto de verdad, se te podría dar una respuesta a tu pregunta. Pero estas dando vueltas al asunto. ¿El altavoz de 4 Ohm es un Woofer/Medio y el de 3,2 Ohm es un Tweeter?


----------



## oruam (Abr 7, 2011)

No, son dos parlantes, ambos de 4 pulgadas, era por eso que preguntaba, y tenia la duda sobre las impedancias al colocar capacitores! muchas gracias por sus respuestas!


----------



## dani casta (Dic 30, 2012)

Hola,queria *H*acer una pregunta. Me vo*Y* a comprar equipo.para coche y m*E* *H*an regalado una quantium audio ph25000 2x425wrms y queria comprarme unos tweter beyma de 8ohm o de 4 y unos.medios beyma pro 10 mi y m gustaria cone*C*tarlos los.2 altavoces 1 salida de la.etapa ya que en potencia le vale.. Pero cuantos ohms me saldrian? Podria cone*C*tarlos? Como?


----------



## daandroid (Ene 2, 2013)

de cuantos watt son los twitter?
supongo que deberias ponerlos en paralelo y los twitter que sean de 8ohm 
te daria un total de 4 ohm por canal


----------



## dani casta (Ene 8, 2013)

los tweter son de 25 w rms asi*-QU*e le sobraria potencia a la etapa.. 
pero en paralelo se dividen los ohms asi*-QU*e si cone*C*to el beyma (4ohms) y un tweter de (4 ohms) = 2 ohms
si cone*C*to-------------------------------------------beyma (4ohms) y un tweter de (8 ohms) = 6( i pi*C*o) ohms
y en serie.. 4+4=8 ohms
-----------4+8=12 ohms..
asi*-QU*e.. no consigo ponerlos a 4.. 
y otra preguntita.. si la etapa lo *QU*e mas da es 4 ohms si los pongo a 6 los mo*V*erá bien? o incluso se mo*V*eran?  gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2013)

dani casta dijo:


> Hola,queria *H*acer una pregunta. Me vo*Y* a comprar equipo.para coche y m*E* *H*an regalado una quantium audio ph25000 2x425wrms y queria comprarme unos tweter beyma de 8ohm o de 4 y unos.medios beyma pro 10 mi y m gustaria cone*C*tarlos los.2 altavoces 1 salida de la.etapa ya que en potencia le vale.. Pero cuantos ohms me saldrian? Podria cone*C*tarlos? Como?






dani casta dijo:


> los tweter son de 25 w rms asi*-QU*e le sobraria potencia a la etapa..
> pero en paralelo se dividen los ohms asi*-QU*e si cone*C*to el beyma (4ohms) y un tweter de (4 ohms) = 2 ohms
> si cone*C*to-------------------------------------------beyma (4ohms) y un tweter de (8 ohms) = 6( i pi*C*o) ohms
> y en serie.. 4+4=8 ohms
> ...



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------

